# Winter/rain coat for a senior golden?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My senior kids have seemed disappointed in me after we spend hours in snow when I want to go inside.

When I have had enough they haven't but they don't know better.

For a short jaunt no problem, they do not need a thing. Spending weeks winter camping in the wild backpacking they certainly would.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Alfiedoodle. Welcome to the board! 

Normally I would say hah goldens don't need a winter coat! They are great in the snow! This year that's all changed. I see you live in Ottawa.. I lived in Ottawa for the last 4 years so I know what winters can be like. This year Joey was diagnosed with Lymphoma and has since lost all of his coat.. I knew I wanted him to be warm for the winter so I DID buy him a winter coat. I bought him a Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats "Great white north" coat for the winter. I've used it once so far and I've got to say it is amazing. It'll keep him warm and he can still run and play like normal. They are a canadian company, and I believe based right out of the Ottawa area. Joey has never worn "cloths" or a coat like this… and at first he wasn't sure of it but once he realized he was able to still do everything but not shake.. I think he likes it.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I think it is a great idea and smart too! I get something more than a raincoat.
check out ruffwear.com


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Alfiedoodle,

Can´t help much about warm coat for your senior golden as it doesn´t get too cold around here but I do put a raincoat on Mel when we have to go out in the pouring rain when nature calls. It´s not a fancy stuff you can get in your part of the world, a simple plastic slip on and tie a bow stuff but it does do wonders when there is the sudden downpour just when Mel finds THE SPOT for squatting.


----------



## Alfiedoodle (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you, everyone! I think I'll get him an inexpensive thin coat to try out when it pours down. Knowing Alfie, he'll either suck it up or sulk and refuse to move! I just don't want his joints to ache from being wet and cold if I can help it


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mel said:


> Hello Alfiedoodle,
> 
> Can´t help much about warm coat for your senior golden as it doesn´t get too cold around here but I do put a raincoat on Mel when we have to go out in the pouring rain when nature calls. It´s not a fancy stuff you can get in your part of the world, a simple plastic slip on and tie a bow stuff but it does do wonders when there is the sudden downpour just when Mel finds THE SPOT for squatting.


Just wanted to say how cute she looks!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Mel said:


> Hello Alfiedoodle,
> 
> Can´t help much about warm coat for your senior golden as it doesn´t get too cold around here but I do put a raincoat on Mel when we have to go out in the pouring rain when nature calls. It´s not a fancy stuff you can get in your part of the world, a simple plastic slip on and tie a bow stuff but it does do wonders when there is the sudden downpour just when Mel finds THE SPOT for squatting.



I like the way this rain coat covers the back end of Mel.

Did you buy it online?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

O ordered a blanket for the first time since I had a fifteen year old in my last generation bc Maine gets so cold and Finn is 13. I love the horse blankets at Dover, so I stayed with them for the dog:http://www.doversaddlery.com/. Just search for "dog"


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I like the way this rain coat covers the back end of Mel.
> 
> Did you buy it online?


No, I bought it in a local pet shop. Nothing fancy. She had other raincoats before but this one is the easiest to put on and off. I can hold on to her leash and umbrella with one hand while I untie the bows and slip off the dripping wet cape with the other hand before going inside. After wiping her dry, of course she would insist on going out to the wet varanda and get soaked again so I´m not sure if it´s any good. But we try our best, don´t we.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought the Weatherbeeta coat for my old girl for her last couple of years. She was a lab/golden mix and had a lab-like coat, so she did get chilled in the winter. Of course, we live in North Carolina where it shouldn't get too cold, but sometimes does. She was always nice an toasty under her coat.

Dog Coats | WeatherBeeta--North America


----------

